# Olypmus OM-D-E-M5?



## bs0604 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with the Olympus OM-D-E-M5?  I am thinking of getting this camera or the Fuji XPro-1.


----------



## usayit (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 16, 2012)

I own one. It's in my camera bag. Sooooo pretty.


----------



## ann (Dec 16, 2012)

I have been using one for several months and rarely even pick up my d700 anymore.

Am very pleased with the results, any issues are OP learning curves.


----------



## bs0604 (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you ann.  Any recommendations re lenses?  Cost is not particularly an issue.  I would like to eventually get coverage like I have for my D800 (14-24, 24-70, 70-200)


----------



## usayit (Dec 16, 2012)

The issue with your thread is that you are not making any specifics...  its too general of a question.  Kinda like "What's a good car?"   No mention of purpose, intent, what you already have, needs, wants..etc...   If you want responders to put effort into posting responses, its only sensible to expect effort in the framing of the question.  


For the Olympus OMD:

Olympus 9-18mm  (On a Panasonic body, 7-14mm f/4 is better but not corrected on olympus bodies)
Panasonic 12-35 f/2.8 (Just purchased still learning it)
Panasonic 35-100 f/2.8 (Just purchased still learning it)

If you prefer primes:

Olympus 12 f/2 (Expensive worth it)
Panasonic 14 f/2.5 (Great buy.. very compact pancake)
Panasonic-Leica Summilux 25mm f/1.4
Panasonic 20mm f/1.7 (slow AF)
Olympus 45mm f/1.8 (Great buy)
Olympus 75mm f/1.8 (Expensive but worth it)

Panasonic Macro 45mm Elmarit f/2.8 (its good but I predict the Olympus 60mm macro will be better)

For telephotos zooms:

45-200mm (Inexpensive.. compact.  Soft on the long end)
100-300mm (Sharp a bit big)

Pretty much all the lenses I have used and pretty happy with.   The system has a pretty wide selection of native lenses..   You can adapt other lenses too.   The biggest disadvantage in the system (relative to DSLRs) is its ability to track moving subjects.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 20, 2012)

The E-M5 is a great camera but takes some time to learn, at least for me after using the Pany G1 & GF1.

The in body image stabilizing is a big plus over the Pany bodies particularly if you are using adapted vintage lenses.


----------



## bs0604 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am now leaning towards the Fujifilm x Pro1 because of its larger sensor?? and better dynamic range??


----------



## ann (Dec 20, 2012)

Recently I took a  photo in very dim conditions, using an ISO of 6400,I converted it to black and white and took a print into my dealer to show them what the 45mm 1.8 lens would do. I happened to use f4 (just as an aside).

Long and short, they  took the file made a print 16x20 and hung it up in the store and when people ask about this camera , they point it out and folks seem to be shocked at the quality. In fact it has made lots of sales for them .

Can you go into your local store and take a card and test both out and see what you like up close and personal?


----------



## Balinus (Dec 20, 2012)

You should ask for royalties linked to the sales ann 

Could you post it?


----------



## usayit (Dec 20, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> I am now leaning towards the Fujifilm x Pro1 because of its larger sensor?? and better dynamic range??



If larger sensor and better dynamic range is top on your list of priorities, you are far better off with a full frame DSLR.


----------



## ann (Dec 20, 2012)

Balinus said:


> You should ask for royalties linked to the sales ann
> 
> Could you post it?




Check here for the image

Ann Clancy: Photographer / Educator
It is the image of the railroad fellow, under digital gallery, the second to  last image in the gallery

They treat me very well


----------



## Balinus (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice photos! I really like them!


----------



## ann (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Ecooper (Jan 25, 2013)

ann said:


> Balinus said:
> 
> 
> > You should ask for royalties linked to the sales ann
> ...



VERY nice images! I rather like the dead rat...but then I'm a bit odd that way. 

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Ecooper (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting an OM-D as well. Currently I use a Olympus e-620 which is a great camera, but the higher resolution of the OM-D and the video capability are sooo tempting. Plus, I used OM cameras for decades, so the retro styling is appealing.

Has anyone used both cameras? If so, is the upgrade worthwhile (in your opinion)?

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## ann (Jan 25, 2013)

A man after  my own heart !. Most find it a bit strange, but when i saw , i thought, i want to make you great. It was taken in a plaza in Old Havana.

It was gone in less than an hour.

The dead rat image


----------



## pete72 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am tempted by one of these.
I am familiar with OM film cameras & have got used to using a PEN EPL-1 which I like a lot
I like long-ish exposure night photography & found the 1 minute limit of the EPL a bit restrictive.

I think I read somewhere that the OM-D does not go below ISO 200. I would be disappointed if this is correct.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 27, 2013)

pete72 said:


> I am tempted by one of these.
> I am familiar with OM film cameras & have got used to using a PEN EPL-1 which I like a lot
> I like long-ish exposure night photography & found the 1 minute limit of the EPL a bit restrictive.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that the OM-D does not go below ISO 200. I would be disappointed if this is correct.



It is correct BUT ISO 200 on the OM-D is really only ISO 100 as Oly has misrepresented ISO.  Any good hand-held light meter will confirm what I just said.  I have to use +.7 exposure compensation to get a properly exposed image.


----------



## CloverMom (Feb 27, 2013)

I have an Olympus PEN E-PL5, which is almost identical to the OMD, and I love it. This is my first interchangeable lens camera so I have nothing to compare it to in that respect. Anyway, if the E PL5 is so fantastic, I can only imagine the OMD exceeding expectations. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pete72 (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't find an Oly cable release. Am I missing something or does the OM-D support a 3rd party one?


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 14, 2013)

Cactus Wireless Shutter Release for Olympus E-PL2 E-P2 E-P1 E-620 SP-590UZ - Gadget Infinity

Cheers, Don


----------



## pete72 (Mar 14, 2013)

Strange that Olympus don't do one themselves....not that I would insist on a OEM accessory just to press a button. Remote release is just a feature missing from my EPL-1 which will tempt me to upgrade.


----------



## daggah (Mar 15, 2013)

This is a sweet little camera!




My new OM-D #2 by davidgevert, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 16, 2013)

ann said:


> A man after  my own heart !. Most find it a bit strange, but when i saw , i thought, i want to make you great. It was taken in a plaza in Old Havana.
> 
> It was gone in less than an hour.
> 
> The dead rat image



Laf Ann.  Then you will appreciate this shot:




Shot on Cayo Ensenachos, Cuba.  The mice die of old age because the guests overfeed the cats.


----------



## ann (Mar 16, 2013)

fun, thanks ron


----------

